# Excessive Greeting Disorder



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yup...keep him on leash and step on it to reinforce the sit. If he tries to jump he’ll get a correction on his own from the leash being stepped on. Eventually he’ll learn not to jump because he’ll expect the correction. Don’t forget to wait to give him ANY praise until his butt stays on the ground. 

The other thing we do with Denver is a little tap on the nose (just enough to get his attention if he is REALLY excited). This gets his attention, and then we immediately give him a command he can succeed in..usually “sit” and then immediately praise when he’s sitting and calm.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Take the time to consider what you want your dog to do instead of jumping up, take the time to teach and reward him for doing it.

This graphic may be of help to you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Excessive greeting disorder, that's cute  guessing this is code for untrained dog?

kikopup has some good youtube videos on teaching your dog to keep all 4's on the ground. She also has some for teaching a sit or down stay and must say it gets the fastest results I've ever seen. If you aren't involved with a good obedience group this would be advised... it can resolve lots of unwanted behaviors and teach you how to communicate more effectively with your pup.

Just a hint: do not ask for a behavior and expect results if you haven't taught him the meaning of the word. And never ask for a behavior unless you are in control (on leash) so you can follow through to enforce it. If you allow them to ignore you they will, you have just taught them it's ok not to listen. Like I said, join a obedience class to learn how to communicate effectively with your dog.

With any training the secret is to reward the behaviors you want and MUST reward the instant it happens. Far more effective than constantly telling them to not do something. But as you stated in your post... you must be consistent with the training. If you aren't consistent how does the dog know what the correct behavior is? You are forcing him to guess or make up his own determination on what you want and it will never be what you really want. If your dog is an over greeter it's because you have allowed this behavior. Some behaviors are really cute when they are 8-12 weeks but not so much when they weigh 60 lbs.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL! This is exactly what Maggie has, EGD!! She is now 13 months and has just started to get a bit better about it. Glad to know we are not alone!
Jules


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Both of my dogs have had Excessive Greeting Disorder, fully my fault. They were and are beautifully behaved dogs, but that first 30 seconds when they met/meet people are SO exciting they just can't contain themselves. I know it is because I wasn't diligent enough about enforcing polite greetings as a puppy. Shala mostly wiggles and then sits and leans, but every so often the paws come off the ground. I tell people to turn away and ask for a sit, and that usually works. I wish I had been better about it.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

*Egd*

Ok so Monty is nearly three years old and he still suffers from this compulsion. I have noticed a few things however that I find interesting. BTW he is trained and gets constant training reinforcement. I have reviewed all of the online resources regarding this issue. 
It’s annoying for sure. I Have leashed him occasionally but have also noticed that he is rarely reactive with “dog people.” i.e. people who genuinely love dogs and are willing to give him a few minutes of attention. Not sure if others have noticed the same. Once he gets the belly rubs and loving he leaves the visitor alone. 
I finally got him to keep all paws on the floor but it took months of work. It is a challenge with these wonderful dogs. 
A testimony to their friendliness.


----------



## Jessica0.0 (Oct 15, 2019)

It's not hard to train an 8-months Golden if you adopt correct training tricks. My dog is also an active jumper when he is a puppy. When I came home, I conceal my exciting mood and behaved calmly. If he jumped up to me, I always ignored his passion and let him "sit". Of course, the premise is that your puppy has basically mastered the "sit" command, or you could reinforce command training at the same time. Although this sounds indifferent, it's a useful but necessary process. If he sat down until my next cue, he would get treats and praise. Here are some useful tips to stop jumping I used, but it may take you some time to practice. 
In addition, if you decide to keep your pup in the crate or on a leash during the holiday, I suggest you should practice it from now on, in order to let him get used to the new lifestyle in advance. Otherwise, your pup might get separation anxiety because of your sudden absence. You could consider boarding your pup at your friend's home or sending it to a boarding center. A reliable supervisor will make you more stress-less during the trip.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you all!! Fletch did great at Thanksgiving!! He was super excited but I kept him on leash and he did jump a bit but my family was so good and most just got right on the floor with him— he just soaked up the love and belly rubs and got to go on walks with new folks which is good for him. I know a lot of the jumping is our fault and he IS good about sit/stay/stand when we are consistent but many times my husband and son are so excited to see him too after a long day so let him get away with it. Hope you all had a happy Thanksgiving!


----------

